# Umai Braseola...Not Done? Safe? Ruined?



## jpsciacca (Nov 3, 2018)

I finally bought the Umai Charcuterie set and decided to try the Braseola recipe.  Having done some bacon I was really looking for something different to try.  I followed their recipe with cure and put it into the Umai bag.  Today I cut it and didnt like the look of the center when portioning it.  any advice would be helpful...

Details: 
Braseola weight on 9/1      1976g
Target weight 1285g

Mini fridge (larger type) temp was 50deg.  Humidity was 50 when i checked today(could be one issue)

On 11/3 it reached the target weight of 1272g.  I sliced about 2" in and found the beef to be uniform in color.  The texture of the entire top round seems consistent, maybe slightly drier on the outside.  Tasted good. No foul smell.

When I cut into the center to make some portions...i noticed it was still bright red.  Texture is similar.  But im wondering if I did something wrong, or had the outside hardened and prevented the curing on the inside.  I put it back in the bag and sealed it.  IS it ruined?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2018)

The only bacteria is on the surface.  Between the salt, cure and lack of moisture, they are long dead.  Looks like your humidity was low and the outer portion got so dry the interior moisture got somewhat trapped. If kept refrigerated it can be eaten as is. If you want to store unrefrigerated, bag it back up and let it dry some more...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 3, 2018)

My first bresaola looked almost like that. The bright red portion was wider and there was less contrast between the hard rim and the core. Tasted ok...

Slice it thin if you have a slicer.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2018)

Generally, drying is done at a humidity of 75-80%...  Takes longer but you don't get case hardening....  Like JJ noted, overdrying of the outer layer seals in moisture.... Higher humidty allows the inside to dry because the outer layer has not sealed in the moisture....


----------



## jpsciacca (Nov 4, 2018)

Ok, so the case hardening seems to be the issue.  I put it back in the Umai bag and will see if a bit longer time can remove some more of the moisture.  Since I cut into the main piece do I need to worry about the exposed ends where i cut into? If nothing else I can use it as a learning experience.

How would I increase the humidity in my fridge? bowl of water with cheese cloth draped inside to wick the moisture? I have some crystal tubes that I use in my humidor, maybe some of those?

As always...thanks for all the help. I may not post often but this site is responsible for most of the delicious things that sit on my WSM and all the compliments that come with it.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2018)

Put the meat in a zip bag or  vac pack....  Then the moisture that is left in the meat, will mingle and soften the outer case hardened stuff... Keep in the refer...  Keep an eye on it...  should take a couple days...  Keep on the upper shelf of the refer where it is a bit warmer for the moisture thing to happen....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 4, 2018)

I am not familiar with umai....but aren't day supposed to prevent this exact thing from happening (dry rim) while drying in the fridge?

Something didn"t work as designed.


----------



## jpsciacca (Nov 5, 2018)

Ok, I have sealed the remaining  meat up and will keep an eye on it.  right at 47 degrees and 67 percent humidity for now.  Thanks again for all the help


----------

